# Where to sell hunting clothing!?



## CrazyMare (5 September 2017)

No idea where to start on this one, but I've been given a lovely jacket, far too big for scrawny me, that I need to sell. I had a Google but wasn't really sure if there was a 'go to' place for high quality, second hand stuff.


----------



## Shay (5 September 2017)

You could try places like the Vintage Tack Room?  There are a number of specialist retailers for good quality hunt clothing and they have to get it from somewhere!  Your local hunt might have a suggestion - depending where in the country you are.


----------



## QuantockHills (5 September 2017)

i'm looking for a green tweed... size 44.... ladies.....


----------



## CrazyMare (5 September 2017)

QuantockHills said:



			i'm looking for a green tweed... size 44.... ladies.....
		
Click to expand...

I haven't measured it yet but it's probably not that big. Mine is a 34", and this is probably two sizes to big for me. It is a green keepers tweed though!!


----------



## spacefaer (5 September 2017)

Couple of useful FB pages - Tally Ho and The Hunting Notice Board - carry ads for quality hunting kit. 

You could try your local hunt website, or fb page, if they have one.

There are also several online/real shops that would buy from you or sell for you.
THe Vintage Tack Room


----------



## CrazyMare (6 September 2017)

Thanks for those groups, I didn't know they existed. Have spoken to the Vintage Tackroom.


Will try and sell it myself first I think.


----------



## Isbister (6 September 2017)

Try E-bay - things like vintage crops and saddle flasks seem to sell well there.


----------



## livetoride (10 September 2017)

Yes there seems to be quite a good market for hunting clothes on ebay. I have bought quite a bit there including breeches and stocks, though buyers are always taking a chance with sizing.


----------



## AudreyT (12 September 2017)

Check eBay. I have seen an online site which sells hunting gears. I don't remember the site right now. Let you know once I come up with that.


----------

